# Coming Soon: TeguTalk Redesign!



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks great and fresh.. Cant wait till it is finshed. Looks like it is going to be easy to go from one topic to another..Hopefuly less adds thou


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: New Design of TeguTalk*

whats different lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: New Design of TeguTalk*

Looks exactly the same for me.. Haven't seen anything different.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: New Design of TeguTalk*



TeguBuzz said:


> Looks exactly the same for me.. Haven't seen anything different.



I know i cant see any difference oh well hahaha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: New Design of TeguTalk*

Is it different maybe if your on a phone or a computer? I use tapatalk on my phone so it looks the same.


*you're


----------



## Dubya (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: New Design of TeguTalk*

It looks great! Same on computer or phone. You guys did a fantastic job! It is way easier than before.


----------



## Josh (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: New Design of TeguTalk*

The new design is still being tested! It should be released in the next week or so!
If you're interested in testing it out, send me a PM


----------



## Dubya (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol, I did not see the new site! Looks the same to me!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eh...


----------



## Josh (Mar 13, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Eh...



Eh?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha... to what dubya said. Because he was all like "great job! " but never saw the new stuff


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 14, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Haha... to what dubya said. Because he was all like "great job! " but never saw the new stuff



sar·casm 
/?sär?kaz?m/
Noun
The use of irony to mock or convey contempt.
Synonyms
irony


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks great Josh. Can't wait for the new turn over


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think I am the only one who massively prefers this one than the new one... 0_o


----------



## Dubya (Mar 14, 2013)

Now I see it. I liked the old one better.


----------

